# Trout near  Dalton



## TOMBUKTU

Hey  folks!  Headed up  in  a  few  with  my  wife  and  brother  in  tow.  Looking to  get  into  some  trout but  have  never been  in  that  neighborhood.  Any  suggestions  or  tips  you  wouldn't  mind sharin?  I  appreciate it  everyone!


----------



## dadsbuckshot

Are you actually staying in Dalton? 

I know places that are real close - depending on how far ya wanna drive etc...


----------



## TOMBUKTU

yeah,  we  are  staying in  town.  driving wise  we  probably wouldn't want  to  take  more  than  a  30  to  45  minutes  to  get  to  where the  fish  are.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

Whitfield County


Year-round: Coahulla Creek watershed upstream from Whitfield County Road 183; Dry Creek watershed (part of East Chickamauga Creek watershed); Snake Creek watershed; Spring Creek (Deep Spring Creek) watershed; Swamp Creek watershed upstream from Whitfield County Road 9; Tiger Creek watershed.

You can access the DNR map at
http://www.georgiawildlife.com/node/740?cat=fishing

scroll down and click on Whitfield County

I've never fished these creeks, I would be skeptical if the water is cool enough for much success but who knows one thing is for sure if you don't go you won't catch anything


----------



## Greenhorn

Best bet is Johns creek. Just fished there today plenty of fish. It's in Chattooga county but well within your 30-45 min drive time. From Dalton take highway 201 to Villanow at the four way stop where Hwy 136 crosses Hwy 201 turn left and go maybe a 1/2 mile or less and at the top of the hill turn right on to Pocket Rd  go about 7 miles or so until the road forks stay to the right you will see the creek on your left park in one of the _Designated _ parking spots and enjoy the fishing. 


http://www.georgiawildlife.com/sites/default/files/uploads/wildlife/fishing/pdfs/trout/Whitfield.pdf

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/sites/default/files/uploads/wildlife/fishing/pdfs/trout/Walker.pdf

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/sites/default/files/uploads/wildlife/fishing/pdfs/trout/Chattooga.pdf


----------



## dadsbuckshot

Tiger Creek Will be your best bet in my opinion.

From Dalton - take I-75 North to Exit 341 (Tunnel Hill). Off the exit turn right onto Hwy. 201. Take Hwy. 201 off the interstate to the 4 way stop (this will bring you into Downtown Varnell, Georgia). Hwy. 201 turns into Hwy. 2 about 500 yards before you get to the 4 way stop. 

You will know your in DownTown Varnell because at the 4 way stop you will see to your left a store called BSI, a gas station in front of you and the Varnell police station to your right. There is a natural spring on the left just before the 4 way stop where you can get some fresh spring water - so bring a bottle if you want some good fresh water. The city keeps up the spring.

Ok - once your at the 4 way stop in downtown Varnell go left and take Hwy. 2 into Catoosa County. After you turn left at the 4way in Varnell, go East on Hwy. 2 about 5-8  minutes and you will see Nellie Head Baptist Church on your right. Prepare to turn right on Nellie Head Road. Once you turn right on Nellie Head Rd. go to the end of the road to the stop sign and make another right turn onto Keith Road.

Once you turn right onto Keith Road go about 1.5 miles and the road curves back to the left across a bridge. You can park on either side of the bridge (you will see where you can park) and you have made it to Tiger Creek. This creek has some native species and it is also stocked by DNR with rainbows. It is a 30 minute ride from Dalton Exit 333 (main street) to this fishing hole. 

You can also google map Nellie Head Road in Catoosa County, GA to get an idea too...

Have fun....


----------



## Bitteroot

Greenhorn said:


> Best bet is Johns creek. Just fished there today plenty of fish. It's in Chattooga county but well within your 30-45 min drive time. From Dalton take highway 201 to Villanow at the four way stop where Hwy 136 crosses Hwy 201 turn left and go maybe a 1/2 mile or less and at the top of the hill turn right on to Pocket Rd  go about 7 miles or so until the road forks stay to the right you will see the creek on your left park in one of the _Designated _ parking spots and enjoy the fishing.
> 
> 
> http://www.georgiawildlife.com/sites/default/files/uploads/wildlife/fishing/pdfs/trout/Whitfield.pdf
> 
> http://www.georgiawildlife.com/sites/default/files/uploads/wildlife/fishing/pdfs/trout/Walker.pdf
> 
> http://www.georgiawildlife.com/sites/default/files/uploads/wildlife/fishing/pdfs/trout/Chattooga.pdf



The main part of the stocking happens down in the Pocket area which is in Floyd Co. There are several other streams in that area, but they generally don't stock them much. Across the mountain there are a few more but they also recieve little attention from the stock trucks.


----------



## Greenhorn

Bitteroot said:


> The main part of the stocking happens down in the Pocket area which is in Floyd Co. There are several other streams in that area, but they generally don't stock them much. Across the mountain there are a few more but they also recieve little attention from the stock trucks.



Your right it is Floyd county my mistake.


----------



## sharkbait

*flies?*

you floks fly fishing here...which ones work? in the pools or the moving water?


----------

